
Convert Pure CSS to React Style or JavaScript Literal Objects - raphamorim
https://github.com/raphamorim/native-css
======
aroberge
I don't get it. You take a solution (pure CSS) that does not require
JavaScript to run, so that users that turn off JavaScript for security or
other reasons can see the page styled as intended, and you convert it to
something that will require JavaScript to be enabled so that it can be
displayed properly.

~~~
joncampbelldev
This kind of thing is useful for web applications, specifically single page
apps i.e. a situation where the user needs to have javascript to use the
product / whatever in question. Easily scoped and programmable css is very
useful for self-contained, non-leaky react components.

However, for a web page I agree it would be absurd.

------
wolco
I was looking for something like this. In my case I went with vue to allow
pure html/css in the templates vs converting to jdx.

Will look into this on my next project

------
sAbakumoff
well done mate, had a ton of spare time lately? :-)

